# The Intrepid: Terror From Beyond!! (Character applications and OOC here, CURRENTLY FULL)



## Silverthunder (Nov 6, 2022)

Sign up now for your chance to explore the *UNIVERSE!*

That's right! The Galaxies FIRST truly intergalactic science vessel has finally been complete, after centuries of research, construction, and cooperation from the galaxies most prominent nations. The Intrepid, the largest and most advanced science vessel ever created with international intent capable of traversing the *DEAD SPACE *between galaxies, sets out to begin its trials before its final mission... 

With over *40K* crewmembers, and facilities for double such numbers, the United Worlds are seeking highly qualified applicants for the *EVENT* just on the *Horizon*! Perhaps you were *RAISED BY WOLVES* and happen to be a little tough? No problem! There are numerous positions needing to be filled aboard the magnificent Intrepid, including bright eyed researchers, cooks, retail workers, engineers, biosphere managers, and everything in between.

Sporting all manner of facilities, the Intrepid certainly is *THE THING* of beauty! Apply at your local consulate today, for it will certainly be a *HELLRAIZING* event!

---

An episodic adventure awaits! Tone is set by the players. No gods or kings, ageless okay! Cults, Magic, and science magic allowed, just don't call it that in front of certain supervisors... I can be persuaded on things as well!

*Seeking command team members:*
     Any individual an expert in their field to take charge of a particular section of the ship, who will collaborate with other command staff and make recommendations to the captain.

*Seeking snipes err, Jr. Crewmembers:*
     Any individual with upstanding motivation and eager for adventure (unassigned will be assigned tasks to fill crew billets)!

*Note- applicants are not to bring weapons, explosives, or biohazardous material on board. Thank you for your cooperation. *

Episodic in nature, there will be an end to every episode, to keep things from getting out of hand or from going on too long. Players can swap old or new characters at beginning and end or leave and come back if they like. There's a lot of folks on the ship, so even underway this won't be an issue.

If you might be interested, feel free to post a character below! No specific character sheet needed, just a description of who they are, what they might be applying for, what they're good at, and what they're bad at. Image references welcome!

Final player number TBD. If a lot, we'll split up into multiple spin off series.

@Universe @Firuthi Dragovic @Mambi







@Firuthi Dragovic aka. Dorian Branta
Application received. Jr. Engineer. Section Pending.

@Marius Merganser
Duel applications received. Quartermaster/Sr. Flight Engineer. Selection Pending

@Mambi
Duel applications received. Navigation/Research Director. Selection Pending

@Universe
Application received. Security Officer. Rank Pending


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Ok


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

_((Oooh, space shenanigans, at a far different tier than the space shenanigans I've done recently.  No gods or kings, huh?  I introduced a few extra options that weren't either category during that other one, including a couple species, so I've got room to work here...  I'll probably bring the space bunnies, or the Boteinians as I'll call them, from that RP into this at some point, but that's not who I'm starting as.))_

"'The Galaxies' FIRST truly intergalactic science vessel has finally been completed'... well, this is the exact kind of opportunity I've been waiting for.  Maybe this time they won't mistake me for that trigger-happy gunner from Earth fiction."

The goose reading the poster adjusted his jacket.  He'd actually been aware of this poster previously, but today was the day he was actually going to apply.  He'd packed his set of nano-tools with him this time, eager to be a junior engineer on this vessel.  He'd only trained for a few years, so being the senior engineer was out of the question.  Those first few years had been some grueling tours of duty, though, so at least he wouldn't be completely green.

He had noticed something on the upper left arm's sleeve and brushed it off with his lower right hand.  He then saw his feathers were getting ruffled and smoothed them down.  He'd have to get to the consulate fast before he messed up more.

After all, it would not do Dorian Branta any good if he showed up to a potential interview less than perfect, would it?

_((I refer to Dorian Branta's species as 'Rukbatian'.  They are essentially four-armed anthropomorphic waterfowl - in Dorian's case, imagine a four-armed anthro Canada goose.  No visual references available, but there is a four-armed duck in fiction already...))

((Type of character is engineer... exact proficiencies... I'm going to have to go through the first deck or two of System Shock 2 again and get back to you on it as that's how I'm determining it.  He may have a slight amount of psionic potential given the nature of that game...))_


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 6, 2022)

Submitting my application for Quartermaster.  Who else is better suited for navigation and helm than a duck?
Optimistic and fiercely loyal, this wide-eyed petty officer has years of experience on the bridge.  Sure, I'm likely to get lost *IN* the ship, but at least I always know where it's going.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 6, 2022)

OOOo, sounds like fun! May I be the *navigator *position? Mambi as my usual sleek black portal-casting ageless cat can maybe be "using my knowledge of space and dimensions" to assist your mission. Totally subservient to your captain of course, and pinky-promised not to use my portals as per the Anti-Magick act he was forced to sign before being recruited...at least not using them _much_. <_wink>_


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

(I’m bringing Universe into this)


----------



## Mambi (Nov 6, 2022)

Oooo, @Marius Merganser  got navigator seconds before I did <_giggle>_...no problem, I'll take another position! <_bows humbly_>

How about maybe, science officer or exobiology? Same conditions otherwise of course.


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

What am I going to do


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> (I’m bringing Universe into this)


_((You MAY have to depower him a bit given the "no gods or kings" rules...))_


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

I can’t think of any job that I would be good at


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((You MAY have to depower him a bit given the "no gods or kings" rules...))_


(That’s not fair)


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

(But fine)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> (But fine)


_((Maybe you and @Silverthunder can figure out something, but I think he wants something *far* toned down from what we're used to in the other adventure... I noticed he was reading it earlier...))_


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((Maybe you and @Silverthunder can figure out something, but I think he wants something *far* toned down from what we're used to in the other adventure... I noticed he was reading it earlier...))_


(I said fine)


----------



## Marius Merganser (Nov 6, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Oooo, @Marius Merganser  got navigator seconds before I did <_giggle>_...no problem, I'll take another position! <_bows humbly_>
> 
> How about maybe, science officer or exobiology? Same conditions otherwise of course.



I don't mind switching to flight engineer.  Who else is better suited to monitor and inspect the flight control systems than a duck?


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Anyone give me any ideas for jobs?


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 6, 2022)

Universe said:


> Anyone give me any ideas for jobs?



We have need for a security team, enforcing the rules, locking folks up, clearing out extra dimensional horrors, that sort of thing.


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> We have need for a security team, enforcing the rules, locking folks up, clearing out extra dimensional horrors, that sort of thing.


Ok as long as I get to wear a cool uniform


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Can I wear a cool uniform?


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 6, 2022)

Updated everything at the top, I'll try to keep applications and universally relevant information up in the first post for easy access. I'll clarify any confusion there. For tonight though, we'll just call them duel applicants.


Universe said:


> Can I wear a cool uniform?


naturally ^.^ I'm always partial to bad guy uniforms myself...


----------



## Universe (Nov 6, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Updated everything at the top, I'll try to keep applications and universally relevant information up in the first post for easy access. I'll clarify any confusion there. For tonight though, we'll just call them duel applicants.
> 
> naturally ^.^ I'm always partial to bad guy uniforms myself...


Ok


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 6, 2022)

_((So I did what I said, played out a bit of System Shock... and can explain what I was thinking with Dorian Branta.

At a baseline, you're looking at a junior engineer with nano-tools.  Basically a standard-issue repair and maintenance kit, in a smaller size.  His actual proficiencies with repair and modifications are about baseline - if your average person is a 0 and a master in the field is a 10, Dorian's at most a 3.

Should his area come under attack, I'd say his proficiency with weapons is less than that, about a 1.  He better knows how to maintain and repair a weapon than to actually use it.

These are both slated to improve in future episodes depending on how things play out.

The part that might be questionable, and why I needed to go play System Shock 2 again, is that Dorian has a cybernetic rig in his head, beneath those feathers.  Normally not an issue, it's plausible that quite a few engineers have them.  Dorian's is a little... modified towards the paranormal.  He can see psychic phenomena right off the bat, and will likely get limited psychic powers in episodes past the first.

Will this work?))
_


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> _((So I did what I said, played out a bit of System Shock... and can explain what I was thinking with Dorian Branta.
> 
> At a baseline, you're looking at a junior engineer with nano-tools.  Basically a standard-issue repair and maintenance kit, in a smaller size.  His actual proficiencies with repair and modifications are about baseline - if your average person is a 0 and a master in the field is a 10, Dorian's at most a 3.
> 
> ...



Absolutely! The science section of the ship is rather large, and there is a cybernetics wing to service and update modifications, should something terrible happen... ah, but hopefully he won't have to actually use any weapons! This is a peaceful endeavor after all... he he he...


----------



## Universe (Nov 7, 2022)

Can my Uniform be made out of nanotech


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 7, 2022)

@The_Happiest_Husky I'd like to know a bit more about the Freans.  You've established they look like wolves...


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 7, 2022)

?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 7, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> @The_Happiest_Husky I'd like to know a bit more about the Freans.  You've established they look like wolves...


The Frean are a species consisting of widely varied anthropormorphic canids. Frean have strong instincts, and are natural hunters. They prefer living in nature, in widespread villages scattered across planets rather than cities and suburbs that blot out nature like many other species. They tend to fall into warmongering, however, especially with how much space they require for living and hunting, both fighting others and amongst themselves. Due to this, the primary group of Frean, known as the Frean Confederacy, are generally seen as untrustworthy and painfully militaristic.
The race's magical talent lies in nature related magics, and they have developed a magic/technology hybrid called Cold Energy (CE). CE is a common power source for Frean ships, as well as wieldable via implants by indiviuals. The implants take experience to use, however, and tend to make the user feel ill upong casting CE until well acclimated 

Edit: Since I saw magic is allowed, I'll add the Frean's traditional magic as well


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 7, 2022)

My character:
Heep Kapuro
Male, age 19 (equal to about 24 in human years, as Frean have shorter lifespans)
Engineer
Mostly grey fur, with brown patches
Simple cyan patterns are dyed into his fur in accordance with his culture. These include the tips of his ears, short horizontal lines on either side of his snout, a curve under his right eye, and others.
Recent graduate from a Frean military acadamy
He wears a Frean Confederacy issue travel uniform, with no insignias, his graduation gift from the Acadamy.
Heep wields a weak magic, of a class referred to among the Frean as Summoner or Wispmaster. He can create small focuses of mana called wisps, that provide specific weak effects. It's not a strong ability, but he's found some clever ways to use it to assist in his job. He also has class three Cold Energy implants (the weakest class). His conversion variant allows him to speed up his own thoughts and movements, allowing him to work faster in critical situations, at the cost of tiring more quickly. Extended use causes mild nausea and great difficulty keeping track of time's passage. He's also able to focus this into a burst of extremely rapid movement, however doing so is guaranteed to make him vomit.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 7, 2022)

So... I admit I haven't established a whole lot about the Rukbatians.

They're four-armed - or I guess you could say four-winged - waterfowl.  Not limited to geese - there's also ducks and swans, at the very least.  Usually science-y types, though you do tend to get combatants among the swan populations (and to a lesser extent the geese).

I wouldn't call them true herbivores, especially since the base species aren't, but I do know their space food tends to be vegan.

Potential for psionics/magic is just the same as any other mortal species - they don't have special magic unique to them.

As far as typical attire... there's a thing about waterfowl across the galaxy where they don't wear pants, and the Rukbatians are usually no different.  Spacefarers will wear jumpsuits and spacesuits as needed, but casual attire?  Forget the pants, the feathers might as well be a suitable layer of clothing.

I'm under the impression that the reason waterfowl treat their feathers as a layer of clothes is just due to how extensive the feathers are around the hips and butt... but I'll admit I don't know the full set of details as I rather blatantly chained off of Marius' descriptions for this one.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 7, 2022)

if this is still open, I guess I'll sign up for weapon maintenance, repair, upgrade and so on


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> if this is still open, I guess I'll sign up for weapon maintenance, repair, upgrade and so on


Alright, so here's my guy


Spoiler: Boar form


















Spoiler: Elephant form

















Spoiler: ORCA-SHARK FORM










He is a shapeshifter (with the 3 forms above) and a blacksmith, with power of controlling fire, lava and magma (mainly to make weapons, but can also be for any other uses if within his capability) ; for doing weapon maintenance, repair and upgrade, he always only uses 3 materials, iron (for raw damage), silver (for effectiveness against undead) and white gold (for effectiveness against eldritch cosmic monsters)
He can work with most melee weapons and firearms ; his designs look like these => https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/steelite/folder/969274/Weapons
His own signature weapons, however, use sunlight instead, kind of similar to laser, known as "sunlight-edge weapons", similar to light sabers and blaster pistols from the Star Wars series (drawing them right now, will post next if my guy is accepted in the rp)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 8, 2022)

By the way, @Silverthunder , I have a great deal of detail on the Frean a they're from a Sci fi story I'm working on. If you'd like to include them among the characters you'll use, I can give more info and answer any questions!


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

@PC Master Race 

We might have a position for an armorer on the security team, but it's definitely more mechanical in nature. Standardized weapons and equipment that can be used and repaired by all. it's 'ahem' good ole' fashion Ascendancy weapons! One of their contributions to the venture of course. 

@The_Happiest_Husky 

Hrmm, I wouldn't say no if you might have a link to some of the info for me to look at.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

Also- to all, magic is allowed, just with some limits.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> ?


 It is still open by the way, if you're interested.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> We might have a position for an armorer on the security team, but it's definitely more mechanical in nature. Standardized weapons and equipment that can be used and repaired by all. it's 'ahem' good ole' fashion Ascendancy weapons! One of their contributions to the venture of course.


Yeah sure, no prob ; just give him somewhere to conjure his power and he'll get the rest done


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Also- to all, magic is allowed, just with some limits.


Threw this together as I'm bout to scramble out of here to get to work








						Frean Overview for SilverThunder
					

Biology: The Frean are anthropomorphic canids with widely varied genetics, even more so than earth canids, resulting in a great variety in appearance. Due do events in their history, however, foxlike Frean with solid white fur are very rare. They are omnivores, but strongly prefer meat, and are c...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Yeah sure, no prob ; just give him somewhere to conjure his power and he'll get the rest done


I don't know if it'll be so easy. The intent here is that these are folks with specialties, but limited in scope for one reason or another. Mambi for example has teleportation, and while it hasn't come up yet, it won't be working well once things really kick off. This RP is less about describing the best thing, and more about solving problems through decision making rather than brute force, if that makes sense. Think of the jobs as less what they'll be doing throughout the RP, and more an explanation of why they're there, and why they might be good at something. 

If you're alright with that, you're welcome to join up.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> I don't know if it'll be so easy. The intent here is that these are folks with specialties, but limited in scope for one reason or another. Mambi for example has teleportation, and while it hasn't come up yet, it won't be working well once things really kick off. This RP is less about describing the best thing, and more about solving problems through decision making rather than brute force, if that makes sense. Think of the jobs as less what they'll be doing throughout the RP, and more an explanation of why they're there, and why they might be good at something.
> 
> If you're alright with that, you're welcome to join up.


Alright, I'm cool with that
Does that mean my guy's powers and arsenal are ok for this, too ?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Threw this together as I'm bout to scramble out of here to get to work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot to add magic details. Will do after work


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Alright, I'm cool with that
> Does that mean my guy's powers and arsenal are ok for this, too ?



Arsenal might not be, manipulation of molten metals good, though he might have to learn to use composite and exotic materials.  Otherwise, shall I write you an opening?


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Forgot to add magic details. Will do after work


could you elaborate on their possible place in the galaxy? When you're free and feel inclined of course, not required!


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Arsenal might not be


Sorry, just wanna clear it up ; you mean his weapons won't be ok for this rp ?

I understand this is more on the sci-fi, so I just have firearms and melee weapons that are similar to light sabers in the star war series ; unless there's something more specific that I don't know about yet ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Sorry, just wanna clear it up ; you mean his weapons won't be ok for this rp ?
> 
> I understand this is more on the sci-fi, so I just have firearms and melee weapons that are similar to light sabers in the star war series ; unless there's something more specific that I don't know about yet ?


weapons will be highly regulated on board the ship. Only security team personnel are permitted to have them, and they are equipped with weapons they are familiar with and highly trained in using and maintaining. Vigilantes are a no go here. Anyone who could potentially pass on an infinite supply of weapons would be a no go.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> weapons will be highly regulated on board the ship. Only security team personnel are permitted to have them, and they are equipped with weapons they are familiar with and highly trained in using and maintaining. Vigilantes are a no go here. Anyone who could potentially pass on an infinite supply of weapons would be a no go.


So, limited number of weapons, got it

Can the weapons be custom-made ?

And, what about multiple-forms-in-one weapons, too ? I ask that cuz my guy usually has this wrench-like device that can change between about 7 different forms (sword, axe and hammer), depending on the shape of sunlight concentrated at the head, and the length of the grip


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> So, limited number of weapons, got it
> 
> Can the weapons be custom-made ?
> 
> And, what about multiple-forms-in-one weapons, too ? I ask that cuz my guy usually has this wrench-like device that can change between about 7 different forms (sword, axe and hammer), depending on the shape of sunlight concentrated at the head, and the length of the grip


sunlight might be hard to come by in the space between galaxies. But I'm afraid no custom weapons, everything is standardized. Not that he would be permitted to carry around a weapon, less he was a security officer in a combat situation. Otherwise they're carrying around non-lethals.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> sunlight might be hard to come by in the space between galaxies. But I'm afraid no custom weapons, everything is standardized. Not that he would be permitted to carry around a weapon, less he was a security officer in a combat situation. Otherwise they're carrying around non-lethals.


Alright, thanks for the info, but I think I'll have to pass this rp unfortunately ; all that my guy does is making, maintaining and repairing weapons, so I don't think he'd fit in here


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Alright, thanks for the info, but I think I'll have to pass this rp unfortunately ; all that my guy does is making, maintaining and repairing weapons, so I don't think he'd fit in here


no worries, I understand. Though, if you feel interested in the future or want to try out a different character, we will be making this epesodic, meaning this particular RP will conclude, and another will start with the potential for new characters and players to join.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> weapons will be highly regulated on board the ship. Only security team personnel are permitted to have them, and they are equipped with weapons they are familiar with and highly trained in using and maintaining. Vigilantes are a no go here. Anyone who could potentially pass on an infinite supply of weapons would be a no go.


I assume Heep and any other non security Frean are alright to carry swords then, with strict rules on when they can be drawn, as they carry them for cultural reasons rather then intent of use


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> could you elaborate on their possible place in the galaxy? When you're free and feel inclined of course, not required!


Will add that as well to the doc, just got off shift and heading home


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Will add that as well to the doc, just got off shift and heading home


Doc is done! Magic and Origin catagories added, and some extra info added to the end of Culture


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I assume Heep and any other non security Frean are alright to carry swords then, with strict rules on when they can be drawn, as they carry them for cultural reasons rather then intent of use


I'm afraid not. They should hide them or leave them back home, unless they want a fight with security and get kicked off the ship before it begins its journey. Exceptions for one, exceptions for all, and no one's interested in a mutiny because they disagree with the captain's decisions based on cultural differences.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> I'm afraid not. They should hide them or leave them back home, unless they want a fight with security and get kicked off the ship before it begins its journey. Exceptions for one, exceptions for all, and no one's interested in a mutiny because they disagree with the captain's decisions based on cultural differences.


Ah, alright. I'll edit out the part in my initial message mentioning him wearing a sword. Also, completely passed my mind, I'll whip up a desc of Heep's magic


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Ah, alright. I'll edit out the part in my initial message mentioning him wearing a sword. Also, completely passed my mind, I'll whip up a desc of Heep's magic


sorry, not sure how I missed it. Early RP disorder I suppose, hopefully I won't miss important details like that again >.<


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> My character:
> Heep Kapuro
> Male, age 19 (equal to about 24 in human years, as Frean have shorter lifespans)
> Engineer
> ...


Heep wields a weak magic, of a class referred to among the Frean as Summoner or Wispmaster. He can create small focuses of mana called wisps, that provide specific weak effects. It's not a strong ability, but he's found some clever ways to use it to assist in his job. He also has class three Cold Energy implants (the weakest class). His conversion variant allows him to speed up his own thoughts and movements, allowing him to work faster in critical situations, at the cost of tiring more quickly. Extended use causes mild nausea and great difficulty keeping track of time's passage. He's also able to focus this into a burst of extremely rapid movement, however doing so is near guaranteed to make him vomit.

Basic magic taken from my source material for the Frean.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> sorry, not sure how I missed it. Early RP disorder I suppose, hopefully I won't miss important details like that again >.<


No worries! It's removed now. Let me know anytime if you have any questions about what I've written or need something changed


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> It is still open by the way, if you're interested.


I don't understand exactly whats going on


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I don't understand exactly whats going on


this is the discussion for the main rp thread https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/the-intrepid-episode-1-pilot-the-walls-have-eyes.1682241/


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

how do I get added?


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> how do I get added?



All we would need at first, is a character you would like to play as in our sci fi setting. 

Once you've decided on a character and post it here, I'll confirm it's up to snuff (basically no god or super characters, mostly normal folks) then I'll write you an entrance to our RP, and you reply in your own story telling way. You can think of me as the game master in this RP as well, so I'll push the story along as needed.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Trixie
Asassin 
(ref is pfp)
Pretends to be a school girl a lot


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Trixie
> Asassin
> (ref is pfp)
> Pretends to be a school girl a lot


You may want to read up on the rest of at least the OOC thread... this ship is not exactly suited to assassin types...

(I'll let @Silverthunder explain further than that.)


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> You may want to read up on the rest of at least the OOC thread... this ship is not exactly suited to assassin types...
> 
> (I'll let @Silverthunder explain further than that.)


Special Soldier/Sniper then?


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Special Soldier/Sniper then?



This is more of a science vessel, weapons and equipment are highly regulated, though, they could most certainly use security officers who double as a sort of marine detachment when necessary, if that interests you?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> This is more of a science vessel, weapons and equipment are highly regulated, though, they could most certainly use security officers who double as a sort of marine detachment when necessary, if that interests you?


Spec Ops basically?


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Spec Ops basically?


you got it! You'll be assigned to the... F.E.A.R. team...


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> you got it! You'll be assigned to the... F.E.A.R. team...


F.E.A.R. Is a scarry name XD


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 9, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> F.E.A.R. Is a scarry name XD


shall I write you in? That'll give us a cool 2x2x2 team composition. Got the nerd team, got the jocks, and then the greaseballs!


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> shall I write you in? That'll give us a cool 2x2x2 team composition. Got the nerd team, got the jocks, and then the greaseballs!


sure


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 9, 2022)

@Universe @TrixieFox 

Also, I apologize if I don't respond quite as fast and frequently as I use to. I'll be trying to keep everyone at the same speed in this RP.


----------



## Universe (Nov 9, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @Universe @TrixieFox
> 
> Also, I apologize if I don't respond quite as fast and frequently as I use to. I'll be trying to keep everyone at the same speed in this RP.


Ok


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 11, 2022)

I wonder how long Mambi's going to be able to get away with trolling command staff...?


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I wonder how long Mambi's going to be able to get away with trolling command staff...?



Oh I'll be good! Really! _<impish smile, adjusts halo, quickly hides the cracks showing>_


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

Pulling the army rank discussions into OOC so we're not cluttering up the main thread:

I saw a Sergeant First Class among the sound-off of F.E.A.R. squad.  That would put Trixie at at LEAST Master Sergeant, if we're going by Army ranks.

If we need to go full commissioned officer, the lowest of those ranks is Second Lieutenant.


----------



## Universe (Nov 12, 2022)

And I’m already a Commander


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Pulling the army rank discussions into OOC so we're not cluttering up the main thread:
> 
> I saw a Sergeant First Class among the sound-off of F.E.A.R. squad.  That would put Trixie at at LEAST Master Sergeant, if we're going by Army ranks.
> 
> If we need to go full commissioned officer, the lowest of those ranks is Second Lieutenant.


Yea, I switched to commissioned officers from NCOs as I thought it'd be more fitting, Master Sergeant is generally going to be heading a much larger group than we have here


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 12, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yea, I switched to commissioned officers from NCOs as I thought it'd be more fitting, Master Sergeant is generally going to be heading a much larger group than we have here


True.  I also don't know the case of "two of the same rank in the same squad" as my understanding of military rank is purely academic, hence me just going with the next-highest above Sergeant First Class.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 12, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> True.  I also don't know the case of "two of the same rank in the same squad"


Whoever's the highest rank in the immediate command structure decides who outranks who when there are multiple of the same rank.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 14, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> this is the discussion for the main rp thread https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/the-intrepid-episode-1-pilot-the-walls-have-eyes.1682241/



Sorry didn't respond to your character suggestion, was angry yesterday due to egg on my car >.< but I'd be happy to bring him in in the next episode if you were still interested, or would be interested when it comes up


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 14, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Sorry didn't respond to your character suggestion, was angry yesterday due to egg on my car >.< but I'd be happy to bring him in in the next episode if you were still interested, or would be interested when it comes up


It's fine
I was suggesting him being a medic and also repair weapons ; he's not having any weapons with him, he's just there to maintain and repair weapons, and look after injured people
So yeah, that's about it


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 15, 2022)

Vision modes in Dorian's cybernetic rig:

Infrared, radar, and thermal sensing are just what they sound like.

Sound spectrum is more of a motion detector.

Ion chamber is radiation detection.

Particle sensor is meant to be a toxin detector.

These are fairly specific to vision range, aside from the sound spectrum sensor which is short-range.

Infrared and radar straight-up won't work in fog, I looked this up.

While all of these can in fact be useful to an engineer, in keeping with the style of the RP their information yields should be fairly limited.  Whether that's narrow vision ranges or only giving part of the necessary information that a more dedicated device would reveal.  This part of the rig can yield hints, but it shouldn't 100% solve the problem.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 15, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Vision modes in Dorian's cybernetic rig:
> 
> Infrared, radar, and thermal sensing are just what they sound like.
> 
> ...


Could have them as information feedback rather than an auxiliary vision mode. That would have it make sense, especially for infrared and thermals, that you don't get the full vision abilities of those vision types


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 15, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Could have them as information feedback rather than an auxiliary vision mode. That would have it make sense, especially for infrared and thermals, that you don't get the full vision abilities of those vision types


There's also the fact that Dorien's rig has those psychic defects.

A false positive works _wonders_ in ratcheting up tension.

Also I think at least one of those vision modes would make certain other things invisible to him.

There is a _huge_ amount of room for sneaking all sorts of drawbacks into this.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 16, 2022)

So I figured out an acronym for an engineer's order of operations that Dorian might have learned: ASPIRE.

That is...

Assess the situation
Secure the area (this is about getting the untrained out of the way in this case)
Perform the task (the actual repairs, etc.)
Inform the team
Reassess the scenario (making sure things are actually fixed - if not, go back to the Secure step)
Extract (when you're truly done)
We might get a case on that side of two posts without me being able to act in between given how my Thursdays go, so let me just say that from Dorian's perspective, Rikiti missed two steps.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 16, 2022)

I think this is the most excited I've been for an rp ever. I love sci fi and all this kinda stuff


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 17, 2022)

So I'm trying to do some write-up about Rukbatian engineers, mainly to shine more light on Dorian's backstory.

I've got the part where most of them are ex-military (and predominantly swans as a result), I've got the part where the ones who flunked out of the military (general or other-than-honorable discharges) are grade-A assholes compared to those who properly completed their service...

....but whatever I write from there seems to come off as portraying much of the Rukbatian engineer corps as "comically abusive" when my real goal is to indicate that the engineer corps had some serious scandals going on, the bulk of which ended just before Dorian got started in engineer work - with some of the more bitter remnants having frequently been Dorian's direct superiors.  Any ideas?


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 19, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So I'm trying to do some write-up about Rukbatian engineers, mainly to shine more light on Dorian's backstory.
> 
> I've got the part where most of them are ex-military (and predominantly swans as a result), I've got the part where the ones who flunked out of the military (general or other-than-honorable discharges) are grade-A assholes compared to those who properly completed their service...
> 
> ....but whatever I write from there seems to come off as portraying much of the Rukbatian engineer corps as "comically abusive" when my real goal is to indicate that the engineer corps had some serious scandals going on, the bulk of which ended just before Dorian got started in engineer work - with some of the more bitter remnants having frequently been Dorian's direct superiors.  Any ideas?



Well, not every organization is perfect. It's also something to note that this is a completely different species and culture to our own. Imagine how different and diverse people on earth are with the way they feel or act, now amplify that to an entire galaxy! What's rude, obnoxious, or unacceptable for us, could be quite normal for another species. Not just big things or concepts too, could be little seemingly insignificant details like brushing one's teeth being offensive.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 22, 2022)

@Silverthunder 
What would Heep have been told before boarding about his magic and CE implants? I assume both his natural magic and implants would be included in the information on him given to the Intrepid


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 22, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> @Silverthunder
> What would Heep have been told before boarding about his magic and CE implants? I assume both his natural magic and implants would be included in the information on him given to the Intrepid



He's permitted to use anything but combat or teleportation related things (other magics pending, can't account for them all with my smooth brain at the moment) But everything else is essentially on the table. I might forbid other things later, but that's what the 'Ship Trials' are for, for the captain to work out the kinks and all that. His commanding officer will have known about his abilities, provided he didn't hide it initially. So in this case, if Spit didn't say don't do it, you can do it.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> He's permitted to use anything but combat or teleportation related things (other magics pending, can't account for them all with my smooth brain at the moment) But everything else is essentially on the table. I might forbid other things later, but that's what the 'Ship Trials' are for, for the captain to work out the kinks and all that. His commanding officer will have known about his abilities, provided he didn't hide it initially. So in this case, if Spit didn't say don't do it, you can do it.


Aight! That's all good then. He'd be forbidden from releasing pure CE using his implants, or creating wisps with the purpose of hurting people (which wouldn't be very effective, anyways)


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 23, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> He's permitted to use anything but combat or teleportation related things (other magics pending, can't account for them all with my smooth brain at the moment) But everything else is essentially on the table. I might forbid other things later, but that's what the 'Ship Trials' are for, for the captain to work out the kinks and all that. His commanding officer will have known about his abilities, provided he didn't hide it initially. So in this case, if Spit didn't say don't do it, you can do it.


I actually will want to discuss some stuff with you later.

With your okay, there is a chance of Dorian's cybernetic rig acting up in a way he could never have anticipated and granting him some psionics.  It won't be during the pilot episode, episode 2 will be the earliest... and even when such a thing happens, I know the range of possibilities but I don't want to be the one deciding WHAT power he gets.... or when.

If that's not okay, then we can discuss what kind of tinkering is allowed on the rig itself, put this more in control.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 23, 2022)

I should note that @TrixieFox has been MIA for almost a week now.  Like, totally MIA from the forums.

I don't know how the FEAR team should be handled if she's MIA for longer...


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I should note that @TrixieFox has been MIA for almost a week now.  Like, totally MIA from the forums.
> 
> I don't know how the FEAR team should be handled if she's MIA for longer...



No worries. I have a solution for it in any event, including a return. You'll still get to see the infamous FEAR squad in action!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 23, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I should note that @TrixieFox has been MIA for almost a week now.  Like, totally MIA from the forums.
> 
> I don't know how the FEAR team should be handled if she's MIA for longer...


Thought that would happen. Same thing as with her past two accounts, scara and vic


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 23, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Thought that would happen. Same thing as with her past two accounts, scara and vic


The other RP she was in, we just had to move on without her (ironically the Scara account also featured in that one) but this one was more structured so I felt I should ask.


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 24, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Sign up now for your chance to explore the *UNIVERSE!*
> 
> That's right! The Galaxies FIRST truly intergalactic science vessel has finally been complete, after centuries of research, construction, and cooperation from the galaxies most prominent nations. The Intrepid, the largest and most advanced science vessel ever created with international intent capable of traversing the *DEAD SPACE *between galaxies, sets out to begin its trials before its final mission...
> 
> ...


(Gosh... what do I do here again..)


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 24, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> (Gosh... what do I do here again..)


Don't need parentheses, this thread is for discussion.
@Silverthunder can help you, he's in charge of all this


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 24, 2022)

Alright apologies for that


----------



## Universe (Nov 24, 2022)

I just want to point out that I have the helmet of my nano armor on


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 24, 2022)

Universe said:


> I just want to point out that I have the helmet of my nano armor on


You've mentioned it multiple times, yes, everyone knows


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 24, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> Alright apologies for that


Nah nothing you gotta apologize for mate, you good


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 24, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> Alright apologies for that



Greetings! the current episode of the RP is full I'm afraid, but, once this episode has concluded we will likely open up another, though no guarantee on a timeframe for it. Did you have a character in mind for the next one?


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 24, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Greetings! the current episode of the RP is full I'm afraid, but, once this episode has concluded we will likely open up another, though no guarantee on a timeframe for it. Did you have a character in mind for the next one?


Yes... actually, I do..


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 24, 2022)

Maybe they could take over FEAR since Trixie left the forums? Probably wouldn't work since we're getting into things now but thought I might as well suggest it


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 24, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Maybe they could take over FEAR since Trixie left the forums? Probably wouldn't work since we're getting into things now but thought I might as well suggest it


I'd prefer to keep things tight as they are now, since we have a few others interested as well.



idkthough120 said:


> Yes... actually, I do..



Go for it! Who did you have in mind? We can work out the details here. There are a few limits on characters and what they bring to the table, but nothing crazy.


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 24, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> I'd prefer to keep things tight as they are now, since we have a few others interested as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Go for it! Who did you have in mind? We can work out the details here. There are a few limits on characters and what they bring to the table, but nothing crazy.


Yeah... about that... I'm...


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 24, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> Yeah... about that... I'm...


If you need help makin a character, we can help yah out!


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 24, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> If you need help makin a character, we can help yah out!


I have existing ones already but I can't say it here on thread


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 24, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> I have existing ones already but I can't say it here on thread


If you can't use your existing characters, we can help yah make a new one. If you can't use it you can't use it eh?


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 25, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> If you can't use your existing characters, we can help yah make a new one. If you can't use it you can't use it eh?


I would've used my profile picture for an example... which is a bat character, but.... screw it. Almost none of them are as good or fitting as whatever this all is. Do you really think you can help it so? Just dont wanna flood this thread is all


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 25, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> I would've used my profile picture for an example... which is a bat character, but.... screw it. Almost none of them are as good or fitting as whatever this all is. Do you really think you can help it so? Just dont wanna flood this thread is all


If you're just worried about design fitting, than you're all good. We've got a yellow and green dragon and a four armed bird, you won't stand out.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 25, 2022)

idkthough120 said:


> I would've used my profile picture for an example... which is a bat character, but.... screw it. Almost none of them are as good or fitting as whatever this all is. Do you really think you can help it so? Just dont wanna flood this thread is all


Pff lol, yea, ditto with @The_Happiest_Husky, aesthetically he would fit in perfectly. If it helps, to put it in perspective, this is a galaxy wide cooperative endeavor! There will be many strange looking or sounding creatures with a variety of unusual cultures represented here. I mean, the Captain is a floating octopus. You are more than welcome to formulate your own species and look. 

Also to consider- perhaps you'd like to choose a profession on the ship, then decide which character you have in mind best fits the position? We have all manner of jobs, the ship is as big as a city after all. Retail, janitorial, cook, to police, bridge crew, engineers... we also have a gigantic science division on the ship as well for all manner of researchers. If you can think of a job, we probably have it.


----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 25, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Pff lol, yea, ditto with @The_Happiest_Husky, aesthetically he would fit in perfectly. If it helps, to put it in perspective, this is a galaxy wide cooperative endeavor! There will be many strange looking or sounding creatures with a variety of unusual cultures represented here. I mean, the Captain is a floating octopus. You are more than welcome to formulate your own species and look.
> 
> Also to consider- perhaps you'd like to choose a profession on the ship, then decide which character you have in mind best fits the position? We have all manner of jobs, the ship is as big as a city after all. Retail, janitorial, cook, to police, bridge crew, engineers... we also have a gigantic science division on the ship as well for all manner of researchers. If you can think of a job, we probably have it.


Okay, as long as it doesn't involve much... bothering... He kinda doesn't know the others.. at times


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2022)

@Universe

We need to talk about celestial dragon super-senses here.  I am aware that he has them to an utterly ridiculous degree, and that he has telepathy and psychic powers, and in other RPs I've been generous with letting him remotely connect to beings from far away based on said super-senses.

Thing is, in those other RPs it actually made sense to do that because those RPs were _specifically designed_ to be cosmic-level.  (Anyone who doubts this, read up on the Andromeda thread, you'll see I'm not joking.  There's a _reason_ I didn't bring Firuthi or any of the otters from that into this RP.)

Unfortunately, and I'll let @Silverthunder decide for certain, that kind of thing is a bit too much for this one.  This is the kind of stuff I was talking about when I said a depower might be needed.


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

OH MY GOSH EVERY TIME I TRY TO HAVE A LITTLE FUN IT’S “THAT’S NOT REALISTIC WELL NEITHER ARE ALIENS OR DRAGONS OR TALKING ANIMALS YOUR POINT IS?


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> OH MY GOSH EVERY TIME I TRY TO HAVE A LITTLE FUN IT’S “THAT’S NOT REALISTIC WELL NEITHER ARE ALIENS OR DRAGONS OR TALKING ANIMALS YOUR POINT IS?


I'd actually like @Silverthunder to make the judgement call on whether what you did is actually a problem.  I attempted to ascertain the relative power of what I thought he was going for (I was going for this concern, the realism issue was someone else) and it seems I really should be deferring to him on this matter instead of taking this into my own hands.

In the meantime, maybe hash out the extent of the powers here?  The stuff I know comes from the cosmic-level RP and may not fit what you're doing this time.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> OH MY GOSH EVERY TIME I TRY TO HAVE A LITTLE FUN IT’S “THAT’S NOT REALISTIC WELL NEITHER ARE ALIENS OR DRAGONS OR TALKING ANIMALS YOUR POINT IS?


Sir this is a Wendy's


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Sir this is a Wendy's


Not helping


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> OH MY GOSH EVERY TIME I TRY TO HAVE A LITTLE FUN IT’S “THAT’S NOT REALISTIC WELL NEITHER ARE ALIENS OR DRAGONS OR TALKING ANIMALS YOUR POINT IS?





Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I'd actually like @Silverthunder to make the judgement call on whether what you did is actually a problem.  I attempted to ascertain the relative power of what I thought he was going for (I was going for this concern, the realism issue was someone else) and it seems I really should be deferring to him on this matter instead of taking this into my own hands.
> 
> In the meantime, maybe hash out the extent of the powers here?  The stuff I know comes from the cosmic-level RP and may not fit what you're doing this time.


@Mambi @Marius Merganser @Firuthi Dragovic @The_Happiest_Husky @Universe 

It's not so much a matter of realism in this case @Universe but more a matter of story telling. This goes for everyone here, but in my main post I mentioned no gods or kings. It means, no one is more powerful than anyone else. Sure, people might have special abilities here and there, but for the most part people have been clearing them with me before hand, as briefly discussed in the first post. 

The reason I've been doing this, is so that people approach things without defaulting to killing them or magicking them away, or somehow being clairvoyant of everything that's happening. Super hearing removes the mystery to your encounters. I mean, if you can hear them miles away through all the metal and compartments, through all the different conversations across the ship, then why can't you hear the antagonists plotting elsewhere, possibly closer? Being unaware of what's happening with the other players, will let you act without the constraints of knowing. For example, you can now treat @Mambi and @Marius Merganser as the criminal scum they clearly are without the knowledge they may* be innocent of any wrongdoing. 

lol don't worry guys... I would have brought this up in my next in game post.


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @Mambi @Marius Merganser @Firuthi Dragovic @The_Happiest_Husky @Universe
> 
> It's not so much a matter of realism in this case @Universe but more a matter of story telling. This goes for everyone here, but in my main post I mentioned no gods or kings. It means, no one is more powerful than anyone else. Sure, people might have special abilities here and there, but for the most part people have been clearing them with me before hand, as briefly discussed in the first post.
> 
> ...


I still have no idea what’s going on I clearly said that


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

I said and I quote “what is going on over there?”


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> I still have no idea what’s going on I clearly said that


My point is, with regards to super hearing, lets give the other players their privacy. Let's not get involved until I move you to them, or I move them to you. Think of my posts to you, as your own private story, and when I post to them, it's their private story. Sometimes, I'll have you guys interact with each other, but otherwise, just treat them like other NPCs. 

For now, your primary ability is super strength and resistance. Other powers must be cleared with me first, so we can decide how that might impact the story.


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> My point is, with regards to super hearing, lets give the other players their privacy. Let's not get involved until I move you to them, or I move them to you. Think of my posts to you, as your own private story, and when I post to them, it's their private story. Sometimes, I'll have you guys interact with each other, but otherwise, just treat them like other NPCs.
> 
> For now, your primary ability is super strength and resistance. Other powers must be cleared with me first, so we can decide how that might impact the story.


I have no idea what to do now all Celestial dragons have telepathy


----------



## Mambi (Nov 25, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @Mambi @Marius Merganser @Firuthi Dragovic @The_Happiest_Husky @Universe
> 
> It's not so much a matter of realism in this case @Universe but more a matter of story telling. This goes for everyone here, but in my main post I mentioned no gods or kings. It means, no one is more powerful than anyone else. Sure, people might have special abilities here and there, but for the most part people have been clearing them with me before hand, as briefly discussed in the first post.
> 
> ...



<LOL> Oh we're just fine, you can trust us...weeeally! <_grin_> But yeah, I agree it's all about limits and keeping the tone. Like, for example I'm using my abilities _very_ sparingly and when semi-appropriate or (debate-ably) funny, but not letting it overshadow anyone or the scene as much as I can. Like when I tried to remove the fog for fun...I made it *fail *so the scene remained intact at the end rather than just solving the problem instantly. Sure Mambi COULD warp himself or the entire ship into the next galaxy, or use his abilities to bounce around the ship to find out stuff, but he promised to be a good kitty and so he's being held back by choice...begrudgingly, and he's fully owning the consequences of any time he sneaks a shortcut. Nothing drastic or major changed in the plot, and always still in character and in the spirit of things. 

I think so far I'm still in the spirit of "not cosmic but acceptably annoying", and that's the difference I think. I'm just pushing my luck a little but still remaining vulnerable to everything, including pissed off commanders and guards with tasers. _<wink>_


----------



## Mambi (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> I have no idea what to do now all Celestial dragons have telepathy



@Silverthunder , may I offer a suggestion to @Universe ?   If telepathy is an unavoidable trait there are 2 logical ways to deal with it:

(1) He is telepathically tapping into things, *BUT* he has to hide that fact, as if he reveals that he knows something he shouldn't through such mental spying, he gets called out on it and punished appropriately for the breach of privacy by staff or other players/security. Mistrust and anger resulting as people become aware their thoughts are no longer their own.

(2) He is given a <_whatever_> or something about the ship suppresses his powers or reduces them to a much shorter range, say a few feet. That would neuter them to only the immediate area for awareness and keep his story tighter while still letting him use them in small encounters in the limited section of the ship where he's standing.

Just a thought, take as you will. _<smile>_


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 25, 2022)

Universe said:


> I have no idea what to do now all Celestial dragons have telepathy


Anything can be explained through the context of the story. Perhaps the metal composite of the ship prevents your character from using telepathy (remote viewing in this case)? Or maybe he was recently injured and can no longer use such abilities? Alternatively, maybe the cosmic nature of the space between universes makes it impossible somehow?

@Mambi for example is forbidden from using his abilities, but I plan to show him WHY it's banned in the context of story in the future. We can justify it a hundred different ways. Right now, the first mate just hates it.

What @Mambi just said. I would accept these alternatives!


----------



## Universe (Nov 25, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Anything can be explained through the context of the story. Perhaps the metal composite of the ship prevents your character from using telepathy (remote viewing in this case)? Or maybe he was recently injured and can no longer use such abilities? Alternatively, maybe the cosmic nature of the space between universes makes it impossible somehow?
> 
> @Mambi for example is forbidden from using his abilities, but I plan to show him WHY it's banned in the context of story in the future. We can justify it a hundred different ways. Right now, the first mate just hates it.


*Siggghhhhhhh* fine


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 25, 2022)

I promise @Firuthi Dragovic and @The_Happiest_Husky  I may be slow to respond at times, or unable to do so on a given day, but I promise I'm keeping an eye on things. I hope this clears things up for people!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

@Silverthunder You wrote Dorian instead of Marius in the scene with Mambi


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> @Silverthunder You wrote Dorian instead of Marius in the scene with Mambi


D- don't remind me... lol 

I have a feeling that's going to happen a lot.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 27, 2022)

@The_Happiest_Husky @Firuthi Dragovic @Universe @PC Master Race @TrixieFox @Mambi @Marius Merganser @idkthough120

So curious question, would it be helpful to have a known lore thing somewhere for people to reference when needed, or would that be unnecessary? I don't want to inundate everyone with potentially unneeded information, but I also personally want to know a little more about everyone's characters and how they might connect, if that makes sense.

No need to worry about it all right now, I just always thought character and world building was one of the really fun parts of RPs, and I kind of made that part a little brief. I hope that wasn't too off-putting.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

That'd be cool, I love lore and reading info and all.


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @The_Happiest_Husky @Firuthi Dragovic @Universe @PC Master Race @TrixieFox @Mambi @Marius Merganser @idkthough120
> 
> So curious question, would it be helpful to have a known lore thing somewhere for people to reference when needed, or would that be unnecessary? I don't want to inundate everyone with potentially unneeded information, but I also personally want to know a little more about everyone's characters and how they might connect, if that makes sense.
> 
> No need to worry about it all right now, I just always thought character and world building was one of the really fun parts of RPs, and I kind of made that part a little brief. I hope that wasn't too off-putting.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> That'd be cool, I love lore and reading info and all.


I'm making profiles of my guy Jin and his kids in google docs, but these versions are for a story I'm working on, and might not work for specific rp's (and there might be changes as well, who knows)
So far I only got Jin, and even then it's in Vietnamese 
I can try to get the English version of my guy done soon too


----------



## Mambi (Nov 27, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @The_Happiest_Husky @Firuthi Dragovic @Universe @PC Master Race @TrixieFox @Mambi @Marius Merganser @idkthough120
> 
> So curious question, would it be helpful to have a known lore thing somewhere for people to reference when needed, or would that be unnecessary? I don't want to inundate everyone with potentially unneeded information, but I also personally want to know a little more about everyone's characters and how they might connect, if that makes sense.
> 
> No need to worry about it all right now, I just always thought character and world building was one of the really fun parts of RPs, and I kind of made that part a little brief. I hope that wasn't too off-putting.



Total personal opinion, but I always enjoy going in as blind as my character and learning as he does. That way, any awkwardness from the situation or saying the wrong thing is genuine, as well as any surprise that results once he figures out/gets explained what he needs to know. Mambi blunders into things, gets set straight, and adapts on the fly, so pre-knowing the lore wouldn't change much for him as he'd still act ignorant of it all by design for funsies.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 27, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Total personal opinion, but I always enjoy going in as blind as my character and learning as he does. That way, any awkwardness from the situation or saying the wrong thing is genuine, as well as any surprise that results once he figures out/gets explained what he needs to know. Mambi blunders into things, gets set straight, and adapts on the fly, so pre-knowing the lore wouldn't change much for him as he'd still act ignorant of it all by design for funsies.


I'd assume it to be a list of lore stuff that our characters would realistically know. Like things our characters would know about how things go in the universe just by having lived there, that we as players might not know of


----------



## Universe (Nov 27, 2022)

I would like to let you know the armor has sensors that detect air movement adrenaline levels and allow me to see In all light spectrums


----------



## PC Master Race (Nov 28, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> I'm making profiles of my guy Jin and his kids in google docs, but these versions are for a story I'm working on, and might not work for specific rp's (and there might be changes as well, who knows)
> So far I only got Jin, and even then it's in Vietnamese
> I can try to get the English version of my guy done soon too


@Silverthunder here's a rough draft of it so far https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ackCv9kv4xvKOJk2fxODm5h0w0o1gLpVmE-INd-JH44/edit
there might be changes, dunno, but for now I'm happy with it


----------



## Khafra (Nov 28, 2022)

Huh, so I guess I missed the timing on this one?


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I should note that @TrixieFox has been MIA for almost a week now.  Like, totally MIA from the forums.
> 
> I don't know how the FEAR team should be handled if she's MIA for longer...


sorry about that... my parents grounded me for the thanksgiving break...


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 28, 2022)

Khafra said:


> Huh, so I guess I missed the timing on this one?


Not necessarily! I'm breaking this RP up into episodes, so there will be a chance to join in the next one if you felt so inclined


----------



## Khafra (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Not necessarily! I'm breaking this RP up into episodes, so there will be a chance to join in the next one if you felt so inclined


Bah, that's too bad.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @The_Happiest_Husky @Firuthi Dragovic @Universe @PC Master Race @TrixieFox @Mambi @Marius Merganser @idkthough120
> 
> So curious question, would it be helpful to have a known lore thing somewhere for people to reference when needed, or would that be unnecessary? I don't want to inundate everyone with potentially unneeded information, but I also personally want to know a little more about everyone's characters and how they might connect, if that makes sense.
> 
> No need to worry about it all right now, I just always thought character and world building was one of the really fun parts of RPs, and I kind of made that part a little brief. I hope that wasn't too off-putting.


I'm playing Dorian as if he only partially knows the lore. He might have caught bits and pieces of commonly-known things, but he hasn't memorized a lot of history.

So that stuff you've said about the Ascendancy and Consortium?  He might not actually know much about the bad blood that went on there.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I'm playing Dorian as if he only partially knows the lore. He might have caught bits and pieces of commonly-known things, but he hasn't memorized a lot of history.
> 
> So that stuff you've said about the Ascendancy and Consortium?  He might not actually know much about the bad blood that went on there.


Same yeah. Anytime I read a new bit of lore, I take a minute to think whether this is something Heep would know


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 28, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I'm playing Dorian as if he only partially knows the lore. He might have caught bits and pieces of commonly-known things, but he hasn't memorized a lot of history.
> 
> So that stuff you've said about the Ascendancy and Consortium?  He might not actually know much about the bad blood that went on there.





The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Same yeah. Anytime I read a new bit of lore, I take a minute to think whether this is something Heep would know



Yea, sorry to offer exposition that might come off as so abrupt. I'm still trying to figure out the best way to integrate that. Of course, no one HAS to use the background info I provide.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 28, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Yea, sorry to offer exposition that might come off as so abrupt. I'm still trying to figure out the best way to integrate that. Of course, no one HAS to use the background info I provide.


You're good, mate, I think they way you've been introducing info so far is a good method


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 28, 2022)

@Silverthunder 
I want to make a suggestion for the design of the engineering uniforms, taking the design from the Frean's engineer jumpsuits

Like the average Sci fi work uniform, made of a very durable fabric. Additionally, a layer of silklike material is work underneath, which is highly resistant to being cut or stabbed through. So, for example, in an accident an engineer is stabbed by rebar with enough force to pierce the jumpsuit and impale them. The cloth layer underneath does not rip, entering the wound with the rebar and keeping the metal separate from the body. This greatly mitigates the risk of infection, and assists in stopping bleeding until medics arrive. 
And second, a special section from the inside of the jumpsuit on the front can be pulled up and cover the mouth and nose like a bandanna. Made of a filtering fabric, it acts as an emergency mask for escaping an area that the air is no longer safe to breathe.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 28, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> @Silverthunder
> I want to make a suggestion for the design of the engineering uniforms, taking the design from the Frean's engineer jumpsuits
> 
> Like the average Sci fi work uniform, made of a very durable fabric. Additionally, a layer of silklike material is work underneath, which is highly resistant to being cut or stabbed through. So, for example, in an accident an engineer is stabbed by rebar with enough force to pierce the jumpsuit and impale them. The cloth layer underneath does not rip, entering the wound with the rebar and keeping the metal separate from the body. This greatly mitigates the risk of infection, and assists in stopping bleeding until medics arrive.
> And second, a special section from the inside of the jumpsuit on the front can be pulled up and cover the mouth and nose like a bandanna. Made of a filtering fabric, it acts as an emergency mask for escaping an area that the air is no longer safe to breathe.


You guys haven't gotten yours yet, but Rikiti is wearing his. It's a durable hazard suit capable of zero atmosphere survival and radical temperature changes. Won't protect against a knife aggressively stabbed at you, but it's layered and shrapnel resistant. Mask is separate for that one though.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 29, 2022)

I'm still legit astonished I got away with that.

But I get this nagging feeling that Dorian's gonna be on security's shit-list for challenging not just an officer, but someone from _the rapid response team_.... clearly-stated reasons or not.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> I'm still legit astonished I got away with that.
> 
> But I get this nagging feeling that Dorian's gonna be on security's shit-list for challenging not just an officer, but someone from _the rapid response team_.... clearly-stated reasons or not.


If he gives you trouble again I'll bite him for you


----------



## Mambi (Nov 30, 2022)

@Silverthunder quick question: Want to make sure from context...our squirrel guard is male, correct? Also is he our size or smaller/larger or same size as us? Just want to reply in proper context.


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 30, 2022)

Mambi said:


> @Silverthunder quick question: Want to make sure from context...our squirrel guard is male, correct? Also is he our size or smaller/larger or same size as us? Just want to reply in proper context.


He's probably roughly your size, noticeably tone, indeed male, clean, precise, with puffy tail. Uniform is squared away to perfection!


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Nov 30, 2022)

Has the ship launched yet? Is this happening while it's still docked?


----------



## Universe (Nov 30, 2022)

The nanos are self cleaning and self repairing


----------



## Silverthunder (Nov 30, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Has the ship launched yet? Is this happening while it's still docked?



The ship is technically idle in orbit around a populated planet, but not physically docked with the orbiting station. More like anchored off shore while it loads up for its first practice outing


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 1, 2022)

@TrixieFox 

Just letting you know, I won't be allowing the teleportation of weapons in the RP.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @TrixieFox
> 
> Just letting you know, I won't be allowing the teleportation of weapons in the RP.


oh.... ok...


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> oh.... ok...



Hmm... I'll accept knife this time... but we have a strict weapons policy in this RP. Not so much about realism or what should or shouldn't be allowed, more because I have... certain things planned, and weapons make people feel too bold and powerful! You'll be given them in certain circumstances, and you can use improvised things like pipes and such, but as a rule of thumb, no personal weapons.


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Hmm... I'll accept knife this time... but we have a strict weapons policy in this RP. Not so much about realism or what should or shouldn't be allowed, more because I have... certain things planned, and weapons make people feel too bold and powerful! You'll be given them in certain circumstances, and you can use improvised things like pipes and such, but as a rule of thumb, no personal weapons.


ok..I'll make a note


----------



## Universe (Dec 1, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Hmm... I'll accept knife this time... but we have a strict weapons policy in this RP. Not so much about realism or what should or shouldn't be allowed, more because I have... certain things planned, and weapons make people feel too bold and powerful! You'll be given them in certain circumstances, and you can use improvised things like pipes and such, but as a rule of thumb, no personal weapons.


Universe is a master of improvising


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 1, 2022)

There are EXTREMELY GOOD reasons why I kept everyone in the dark about what Dorian said to the bull.

One part of it is an obvious conclusion, but the second part of what he said?  It's actually kind of a big action that I needed to clear.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 1, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> There are EXTREMELY GOOD reasons why I kept everyone in the dark about what Dorian said to the bull.
> 
> One part of it is an obvious conclusion, but the second part of what he said?  It's actually kind of a big action that I needed to clear.


Mmmm, mysterious~


----------



## Universe (Dec 2, 2022)

Universe has learned English but he will speak celestial from time to time


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 2, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> There are EXTREMELY GOOD reasons why I kept everyone in the dark about what Dorian said to the bull.
> 
> One part of it is an obvious conclusion, but the second part of what he said?  It's actually kind of a big action that I needed to clear.


ha lol. To clarify, everyone is welcome to whisper things to me in PM. You know... *plotting*... *dark secrets*... *collusion*, maybe *cult activity*, that sort of thing. Oh, and character details you don't want revealed to everyone of course. Things you might not want other players to act on by mistake or without realizing it, if that makes sense.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 3, 2022)

Need help with an acronym.

I have the first two words: Maligned Anomalous

I have the last two words: Indisputable Capabilities

I need a word that starts with the letter G, that isn't just "gifted" or "grandiose" or derivations thereof.

Dorian will need this if/when he ever encounters Mambi, or if he talks more to Heep about the Cold Energy thing.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Need help with an acronym.
> 
> I have the first two words: Maligned Anomalous
> 
> ...


Gleaming ?


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 3, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Need help with an acronym.
> 
> I have the first two words: Maligned Anomalous
> 
> ...


General, Geodynamic, Geomantic, Genetic, Grounding, Gradationally!

I like acronyms... I haven't used them enough in my RPs. Watch out for Other Nefarious EntitietS!


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 3, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> I like acronyms... I haven't used them enough in my RPs. Watch out for Other Nefarious EntitietS!


I used to have one, but the idea is scrapped
C.O.N.T.R.A. => Confrontation / Observation / Neutralization / Termination / Retaliation / Annihilation


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 3, 2022)

Thank you all for your contributions.

Looking at definitions... I think the word Dorian will use is "Grotesque".

We can say the Rukbatians who use the acronym have different G words for it...


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 5, 2022)

Are we all speaking a learned common language, or is there something like Star Trek's Universal Translator trope?


----------



## Universe (Dec 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Are we all speaking a learned common language, or is there something like Star Trek's Universal Translator trope?


I told you Universe knows English he will occasionally speak in celestial which can only be translated by Alpha his AI


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Are we all speaking a learned common language, or is there something like Star Trek's Universal Translator trope?


hmm... perhaps more of a 'basic' language everyone learns more like Star Wars. We'll have a ship translator since it is a research vessel as well in the future if need be, but only with recorded languages or learned languages. Does that make sense?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 5, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> hmm... perhaps more of a 'basic' language everyone learns more like Star Wars. We'll have a ship translator since it is a research vessel as well in the future if need be, but only with recorded languages or learned languages. Does that make sense?


Yeah, thanks


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 5, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Are we all speaking a learned common language, or is there something like Star Trek's Universal Translator trope?





Silverthunder said:


> hmm... perhaps more of a 'basic' language everyone learns more like Star Wars. We'll have a ship translator since it is a research vessel as well in the future if need be, but only with recorded languages or learned languages. Does that make sense?


If Jin ever joins the rp, and he knows there's the translator, he's going in full Vietnamese


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 6, 2022)

Dorian's kind of suffering situational overload at the moment.  In his mind, the wolf might be any number of ways involved in this - and especially after Dorian had accused the slug-rabbit.

Think this should be a trait of Rukbatians in general?  Paranoia and racing thoughts?  I think maybe the geese and swans would be at risk of it, but not the ducks.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 7, 2022)

@Silverthunder Something I didn't think of mentioning, lorewise, Frean don't generally have the night/day schedule of many other species. They'll split up their sleep into 2-4 sleeps throughout the 24 hour day, with the total hours slept still coming out to the same 8-10 hours of other races. If you want to do something with that you can, otherwise I'll just have Heep having practiced sleeping regular nights to fit in.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 7, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> @Silverthunder Something I didn't think of mentioning, lorewise, Frean don't generally have the night/day schedule of many other species. They'll split up their sleep into 2-4 sleeps throughout the 24 hour day, with the total hours slept still coming out to the same 8-10 hours of other races. If you want to do something with that you can, otherwise I'll just have Heep having practiced sleeping regular nights to fit in.


ha! So they're lazy! Four naps a day? Oh believe me, I'll use that for sure...


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 7, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> ha! So they're lazy! Four naps a day? Oh believe me, I'll use that for sure...


Hahahah


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 8, 2022)

@Firuthi Dragovic how visible is your rig? Is it like implants or such, or something mostly external, or what? Sorry if you already described it, I just couldn't find a description of what it looks like on you


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 8, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> hmm... perhaps more of a 'basic' language everyone learns more like Star Wars. We'll have a ship translator since it is a research vessel as well in the future if need be, but only with recorded languages or learned languages. Does that make sense?


Actually, this comes from the other RP that I'm doing...
Vietnamese is the native language for all taurs in all RP's that I would play in, unless there're already other taurs in there before my entry  in which case Vietnamese is the native language of a specific nation of taurs, not all taurs in general


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 8, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> @Firuthi Dragovic how visible is your rig? Is it like implants or such, or something mostly external, or what? Sorry if you already described it, I just couldn't find a description of what it looks like on you


It's mainly implants.  There is some external metal but most of it is hidden under the head feathers - there might be a couple slivers visible at the base of the beak and there might be indications in his eye when he changes vision modes, but that's it.


While I'm on the topic of eyes and fresh on the heels of the sleep schedule thing, I feel like whenever Dorian sleeps, he should be doing so with one eye open.

If I'm not mistaken, @Marius Merganser brought up during a previous RP that ducks rest half their body at a time.  Turns out geese do something similar, and it fits with Dorian's paranoia.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 14, 2022)

Let's go over engineer equipment really quickly.

One thing I want to know for now is the face masks.  Are we looking at more of a "gas mask" type, or "welder's mask" type?

Because there's something I'm thinking of having Dorian do, given they more-or-less brought the droid in on the equivalent of a high-tech gurney, and this has far better effect with gas masks than welder's masks.  (Well okay, NOWadays the welder's mask version might work...)


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 14, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Let's go over engineer equipment really quickly.
> 
> One thing I want to know for now is the face masks.  Are we looking at more of a "gas mask" type, or "welder's mask" type?
> 
> Because there's something I'm thinking of having Dorian do, given they more-or-less brought the droid in on the equivalent of a high-tech gurney, and this has far better effect with gas masks than welder's masks.  (Well okay, NOWadays the welder's mask version might wor



perhaps a helmet would be more fitting? We'll say, as for equipment, we'll give all engineers a helmet to complete the full body isolation, and a standard gas or oxygen mask for emergencies. The helmet will allow for welding and the like, but is durable enough to take a hit from various industrial hazards, has a hud that links up to the user's EVA

Hopefully that helps. I'll make a list of equipment each character might have easy access to for future episodes to make it easier.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 16, 2022)

It appears the forum is closing... I've been a bit busy the past few days, but I'll elaborate on a proposal this afternoon if anyone is interested. Fortunately, this episode is almost to a close, so there can be a 'stretch' phase before the next.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

So... you've mentioned droids and the word "synth" quite a bit.

I simply thought you meant synthetic being...

But with the tail mention?  I keep thinking you're referring to Vader-San's "synth" species.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> So... you've mentioned droids and the word "synth" quite a bit.
> 
> I simply thought you meant synthetic being...
> 
> But with the tail mention?  I keep thinking you're referring to Vader-San's "synth" species.


ha absolutely correct. I love that design! but I'm trying to keep things perspective based, if that makes sense. I know I know, I think I'm making things too confusing and convoluted* at times... I'm hoping I get over that with the next episode... I apologize if that's the case though.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 16, 2022)

@Silverthunder where are we going to go to maintain this?


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 16, 2022)

@The_Happiest_Husky @Universe @Mambi @Marius Merganser @Firuthi Dragovic @PC Master Race @TrixieFox 

Tentatively I'm thinking discord. I think there's gonna be an FA discord as well? So perhaps RP recruitment and reconnect can happen there as well in the future if need be. Not sure though. Normally I don't like to do things on discord... it's harder to go back and review things... but that might be the best option at the moment. Thoughts?


----------



## Universe (Dec 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @The_Happiest_Husky @Universe @Mambi @Marius Merganser @Firuthi Dragovic @PC Master Race @TrixieFox
> 
> Tentatively I'm thinking discord. I think there's gonna be an FA discord as well? So perhaps RP recruitment and reconnect can happen there as well in the future if need be. Not sure though. Normally I don't like to do things on discord... it's harder to go back and review things... but that might be the best option at the moment. Thoughts?


Ok


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @The_Happiest_Husky @Universe @Mambi @Marius Merganser @Firuthi Dragovic @PC Master Race @TrixieFox
> 
> Tentatively I'm thinking discord. I think there's gonna be an FA discord as well? So perhaps RP recruitment and reconnect can happen there as well in the future if need be. Not sure though. Normally I don't like to do things on discord... it's harder to go back and review things... but that might be the best option at the moment. Thoughts?


You'll want to discuss this one with Trix.  If I'm not mistaken her family outright blocks Discord on her connection... and she's stuck in that situation for another 10 months...

That is pretty much the only issue I see here.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 16, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> You'll want to discuss this one with Trix.  If I'm not mistaken her family outright blocks Discord on her connection... and she's stuck in that situation for another 10 months...


Yep. Maybe the new FCF site instead? https://fur-community3.freeforums.net/


----------



## Mambi (Dec 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> @The_Happiest_Husky @Universe @Mambi @Marius Merganser @Firuthi Dragovic @PC Master Race @TrixieFox
> 
> Tentatively I'm thinking discord. I think there's gonna be an FA discord as well? So perhaps RP recruitment and reconnect can happen there as well in the future if need be. Not sure though. Normally I don't like to do things on discord... it's harder to go back and review things... but that might be the best option at the moment. Thoughts?



I never used Discord before and my son's gonna give me a crash course, and I like the idea of keeping in touch in any form but...like I said to others so far, "Fuck, I'm gonna miss this place soooo much!! For years, it was my primary contact for furry friends and chats, and I looked forward to reading the latest from everyone daily. It was my one place where I could let Mambi play freely, so to speak, and meet new furs like you and others that have been so cool! _<hugs>"_


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 16, 2022)

Mambi said:


> I never used Discord before and my son's gonna give me a crash course, and I like the idea of keeping in touch in any form but...like I said to others so far, "Fuck, I'm gonna miss this place soooo much!! For years, it was my primary contact for furry friends and chats, and I looked forward to reading the latest from everyone daily. It was my one place where I could let Mambi play freely, so to speak, and meet new furs like you and others that have been so cool! _<hugs>"_


yea... I'm right there with you... I haven't been active here particularly long, but it's quite literally the only place I've ever connected with other furries.



The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Yep. Maybe the new FCF site instead? https://fur-community3.freeforums.net/


How new is this site? A lot of activity by the day it seems, but not a whole lot of history if that makes sense. I'd be willing to give it a shot, but I will also be available on discord regardless.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> How new is this site? A lot of activity by the day it seems, but not a whole lot of history if that makes sense. I'd be willing to give it a shot, but I will also be available on discord regardless.


It was just made shortly after FAF announced it's closing. Age can still be counted in hours


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 16, 2022)

Okay, so here's my plan. I will be moving over to Fur Community, at least to try it out. You will be able to find me there once I get settled in under the same username. However, I will also be on discord. Haven't decided if I might make a server or just join one and go from there. Any thoughts on that last bit?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 16, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Okay, so here's my plan. I will be moving over to Fur Community, at least to try it out. You will be able to find me there once I get settled in under the same username. However, I will also be on discord. Haven't decided if I might make a server or just join one and go from there. Any thoughts on that last bit?


Probably good to make your own if you go to discord. If you need help setting it up I can show you how


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 17, 2022)

https://fur-community3.freeforums.net/thread/82/intrepid-ooc-full

Alright everyone, I've made the ooc thread over on the other site. I do need to know who all is moving over as well. I intended to finish this episode fairly soon but it seems we'll have to finish the last few scenes over there. Again, I will be having a discord too, I'm just new to hosting discord servers and all that. But, my discord is
Silver Thunder#5651 if you guys can give me yours I can invite you


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> https://fur-community3.freeforums.net/thread/82/intrepid-ooc-full
> 
> Alright everyone, I've made the ooc thread over on the other site. I do need to know who all is moving over as well. I intended to finish this episode fairly soon but it seems we'll have to finish the last few scenes over there. Again, I will be having a discord too, I'm just new to hosting discord servers and all that. But, my discord is
> Silver Thunder#5651 if you guys can give me yours I can invite you


Lot of us have made the move already, actually.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> Lot of us have made the move already, actually.


oh... I see I'm... slightly late to the party as usual... >.<


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 17, 2022)

Only thing that's gonna be messy with RPs is the quote system is basically just indented text rn. We're seeing if there's a way to improve that for clarity


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> oh... I see I'm... slightly late to the party as usual... >.<


We've been moving other RPs over there, don't feel bad.

And my earlier attention thread might have had an effect on that too.

Far as I know we're missing Mambi but he's been scrambling to learn Discord so he might not have had time to register for the other forum yet.


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 17, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Only thing that's gonna be messy with RPs is the quote system is basically just indented text rn. We're seeing if there's a way to improve that for clarity


Oh thank god lol I hope we can figure something out with that. I've saved everything from my post on of the last round once we start up again.



Firuthi Dragovic said:


> We've been moving other RPs over there, don't feel bad.
> 
> And my earlier attention thread might have had an effect on that too.
> 
> Far as I know we're missing Mambi but he's been scrambling to learn Discord so he might not have had time to register for the other forum yet.



lol it's a little wonky for now... but I'm hoping it has staying power at least. I'll get over any QOL stuff. I saw Mambi's username there a moment ago, so we should be good for him. I think @TrixieFox is the only one I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Oh thank god lol I hope we can figure something out with that. I've saved everything from my post on of the last round once we start up again.
> 
> 
> 
> lol it's a little wonky for now... but I'm hoping it has staying power at least. I'll get over any QOL stuff. I saw Mambi's username there a moment ago, so we should be good for him. I think @TrixieFox is the only one I haven't seen yet.


She goes under the name Celeste on that forum, judging from profile pictures.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 17, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> She goes under the name Celeste on that forum, judging from profile pictures.


Yep


----------



## Universe (Dec 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> https://fur-community3.freeforums.net/thread/82/intrepid-ooc-full
> 
> Alright everyone, I've made the ooc thread over on the other site. I do need to know who all is moving over as well. I intended to finish this episode fairly soon but it seems we'll have to finish the last few scenes over there. Again, I will be having a discord too, I'm just new to hosting discord servers and all that. But, my discord is
> Silver Thunder#5651 if you guys can give me yours I can invite you


Universe#9288


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> https://fur-community3.freeforums.net/thread/82/intrepid-ooc-full
> 
> Alright everyone, I've made the ooc thread over on the other site. I do need to know who all is moving over as well. I intended to finish this episode fairly soon but it seems we'll have to finish the last few scenes over there. Again, I will be having a discord too, I'm just new to hosting discord servers and all that. But, my discord is
> Silver Thunder#5651 if you guys can give me yours I can invite you


Try:  Firuthi "Frosty" Dragovic#8243

Let me know if that fails to work.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> https://fur-community3.freeforums.net/thread/82/intrepid-ooc-full
> 
> Alright everyone, I've made the ooc thread over on the other site. I do need to know who all is moving over as well. I intended to finish this episode fairly soon but it seems we'll have to finish the last few scenes over there. Again, I will be having a discord too, I'm just new to hosting discord servers and all that. But, my discord is
> Silver Thunder#5651 if you guys can give me yours I can invite you


Sugar Cookie#0398​


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 17, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Sugar Cookie#0398​


I'm afraid I can't get your request to send


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 17, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> I'm afraid I can't get your request to send


huh, idk what that's bout. Sent you one


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 19, 2022)

Where we gonna go now?


----------



## TrixieFox (Dec 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Where we gonna do now?








						Home | Furfaction
					

Visit our forum at: furfaction.boards.net




					furfaction.boards.net


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 19, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Where we gonna do now?


I'd suggest discord


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 19, 2022)

Part of me wants to do this on discord to avoid any further craziness but I also don't want to lose any players that don't have access to discord or don't feel comfortable doing it there. Gah! If it weren't for a fantastic job interview today I'd be rather salty right now!


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 19, 2022)

I'll... have a decision soon... do we know who specifically is running Furfiction and if they're in it for the long haul?


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Dec 19, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> I'll... have a decision soon... do we know who specifically is running Furfiction and if they're in it for the long haul?


Amepix and Trixie are,  and I'll probably be joining the mod team again. They both seem dedicated to the long haul. As to who is the direct site owner idk, I just got my account made like 20 mins ago


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 19, 2022)

I will say, if the second one breaks then I strictly go Discord.

But I do have my account on the other one right now.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 21, 2022)

I recommend this https://furrypile.co.uk/ it's pretty familiar to faf


----------



## Silverthunder (Dec 22, 2022)

hey guys, made a server on discord for anyone who hasn't seen yet. 

@PC Master Race if you're still interested, could you send your discord user info so I could add you? Not required though of course.


----------



## PC Master Race (Dec 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> hey guys, made a server on discord for anyone who hasn't seen yet.
> 
> @PC Master Race if you're still interested, could you send your discord user info so I could add you? Not required though of course.


Here you go Average PC User#2138


----------

